# bmw mini one tempreature sensor



## allie1353 (Jun 17, 2008)

does any body know where to find the outdoor tempreature sensor location on a 2002 mini one!!! i cannot find mine the tempreature is reading -40. i have a new one but can not fit it please help.....pics would be helpfull:dunno:


----------



## bmwadam (Nov 6, 2007)

have u looked in the front under the spoiler? Perhaps down below or near the foglamps? This is where they are normally located on other cars I have delt with... On my e36 it has its own air box in the front, it takes the road temp. as you drive. They do this so you can get the actual road temp., not so much the air temp. for safety reasons etc.


----------

